# Puppy biting



## saraandginger

I know it's normal for a puppy to mouth all the time, but we can hardly pet or cuddle our little Ginger without getting nipped so hard it's a blood blister later. She'll go for the face, hands, arms, anything covered in skin. We have been putting toys in her mouth to distract her and it works for a few seconds. Any ideas on what more we can do? We try to keep her on a good schedule and she gets plenty of playtime. She's almost 9 weeks now and most of our training consists of trying to lessen the biting, or at least the force of the bite.


----------



## threefsh

Welcome to the forum! I like to call the crazy biting moments Riley's "sharky" times. 

Have you tried bully sticks? Puppies do need some things they can chew HARD. We also used extreme Kongs (the black kind) to give Riley hard stuff to chew on. 

When she bites you make a high yipping noise, turn around, and walk away. This is how puppies tell other puppies they have bitten too hard. Also, make sure she has time to play with other puppies because they will help to teach her how to bite more softly when she plays. 

A nice glass of wine (for you, not the pup) will also help at the end of the day.


----------



## saraandginger

Thanks, I'll try the sticks. She's not much interested in the Kong yet, but hopefully she'll get there. I've been doing the yip-walk-away method and it seems to be working. Thanks again!


----------



## elliesmom

what worked for us was when Ellie was in that phase. an OWE that hurts. and make it sound like it hurts. she gradually stopped and began licking instead.


----------



## Jed C

Yeah, we have the same biting issue with Ellie Mae. She is about 3 - 4 months old. When she bites me, I just pop her in the nose (not hard) while giving a sharp OUCH sound. I don't use NO because the dog may begin to think that's her name. I also don't use any other discipline because I believe this is normal puppy behavior and we continue to play. She has dramatically reduced biting me, but alas, she still nips at my wife and when she is excited. Sometimes training the humans is harder than the puppies. 
The only other advise I have at this point is to make sure your pup has lots and lots of chew toys. Mine can destroy a given toy in a few days so every time we go to the pet store, we bring more home. The nubby rubber ball kind seem to last the longest and provide a great deal of entertainment.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC

I got Cole when he was 5 months old and he had a HORRIBLE biting issue! He not only STILL played rough and would bite,bite,bite...but he would also bite us when we would correct him! "Get off the chair!" (turns around and bites your forearm etc.) It was getting so bad, I was so devastated, thinking I might need to regime him to a more experienced Vizsla owner. He is my first and I have BIG expectations!

I too felt like I was hardly cuddling him and always telling him no! I felt like we weren't bonding, even with all his training!

So, what seems to be working for us, he is now 8 months ...is if he starts to get rowdy, we put him in timeout...which he hates!! We put him in the mudroom and shut the door telling him "Bad boy, NO BITING!" He cries and barks, but he isn't aloud out until he sits and relaxes! THAT coupled with, reconditioning his defensive biting...what we do is cuddle him, if he starts with the teeth, we tell him no, but continue petting. If he continues after a few tries we just ignore him completely and walk away, even if he filled. Try distractions, channeling his energy into sits and stays or "leave it" helps focus and calm them down! Good Luck!!!!


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC

Even if he follows* 

I would LOVE an update on your biting problem! This forum gave me a little more hope to hold on and not to give up on him!


----------



## Angie NG

The biting/nipping does get easier, Bella was horrendous in the beginning. Well I thought she was, my friend assured me that her Rhodesian Ridgeback Lexi was much worse. I just kept yelping and walking away, no more playing and she now very rarely does it. Bella and my husband play rough and if I happen to get in the way and she accidentley nips me she soon says sorry. You think it's never going to get better but it does


----------



## saraandginger

Thanks everyone, the chew toys are really helping. We haven't gotten the sticks yet, but so far haven't really needed to. I have started using tough work gloves when she is really in a biting mood and let her get all her biting out. This was the best choice so far, and has really helped me not get upset with her for causing me pain. I highly recommend gloves. After 15 minutes she gets tired so it's pretty safe to cuddle her and soon she's snoozing or calmly licking/softly chewing on my hand. I think she'll grow out of it too, and we do the yelping sound when she bites really hard and then leave her alone. That has worked sometimes. Now we're just waiting to see how the next few weeks go.


----------



## KAsDad

[quote author=saraandginger link=topic=5602.msg43517#msg43517 I have started using tough work gloves when she is really in a biting mood and let her get all her biting out.
[/quote]

The thing is to teach them that biting is not allowed, gloves our not. The OWWWW! trick works the best along with ignoring them until the biting stops.


----------

